# Herping in NJ?



## SandDeku (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone near flanders, nj go herping? I went herping today. found some frogs--couldn't catch em though. Forgot to bring a flashlight. :x it was close but I guess I got too tired and walked home. Good excersice though! Ill be trying tomorrow. Supposedly going to rain(70%chance of precipitation) should be good for herping. Hopefully I find some toads. 

Iam also looking for garter snakes and such. I did manage to find some eastern salamanders but lost interest in them and let t hem go. lol


----------



## SonnyAZ (Apr 12, 2011)

I grew up in Roxbury.  If you can make your way to Hopatcong, Bear Pond is an awesome place to find everything.  There was an old Boy Scout camp up there where I used to go fishing and herping.  Great fishing!!  Careful though, used to see a lot of Copperheads.  
*I haven't been back in years so it may be developed now, but it's worth checking out.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 12, 2011)

SonnyAZ said:


> I grew up in Roxbury.  If you can make your way to Hopatcong, Bear Pond is an awesome place to find everything.  There was an old Boy Scout camp up there where I used to go fishing and herping.  Great fishing!!  Careful though, used to see a lot of Copperheads.
> *I haven't been back in years so it may be developed now, but it's worth checking out.


Bear pond? I just went to a creek near where I live I found a breeding pair of american toads.  I'll see about going to bear pond. Hopefully I can go in there without it being private property. 

What would you say you find around the old boy scout camp?  would you remember everything you saw reptile/amphibian/insect wise? Or a great deal?


----------



## TomM (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm in Somerset county and I just caught a baby Eastern Garter Snake 4 days ago; he's about 14 inches and thinner than your pinky finger.  Already ate some nightcrawlers and drank some spring water and has adjusted to captivity with absolutely no problems (in less than a week!); not once has he "musked" on me and I've been able to watch entire movies with him just sitting in the palm of my hand.  Here's the short thread where I have some pictures:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1855862#post1855862


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 21, 2011)

TomM said:


> I'm in Somerset county and I just caught a baby Eastern Garter Snake 4 days ago; he's about 14 inches and thinner than your pinky finger.  Already ate some nightcrawlers and drank some spring water and has adjusted to captivity with absolutely no problems (in less than a week!); not once has he "musked" on me and I've been able to watch entire movies with him just sitting in the palm of my hand.  Here's the short thread where I have some pictures:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1855862#post1855862


LUCKY! D: I wish I could find a baby like him/her.


----------

